# X Factor



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

OK, OK - So it sucked me in. Haven't watched for years, but this year has me hooked - I think Matt will win & his singing this week was stunning.

I have to ask, aside from vocals that I thought were _okay_ at best, doesn't anyone else think that in a few years neighbours of Aiden will be saying 'He was such a quiet boy.' The guy looks like a serial killer!

Haunting performance during Mad World? I thought he looked like he could go postal at any minute, he really doesn't look all there.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nic loves it so I watch it and am as sucked in as always. I watch it for the auditions to see the endless streams of self delusional 'tards parade through and then end up watching it when they start getting "good"

What the hell is that old chap still doing there? what a weirdo.

I thought Aidan's performance was brilliant, he really got into it and def did look a bit mental 

I couldn't care less who wins and never ever vote.

Charlie


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I thought Aidan's performance was brilliant, he really got into it and def did look a bit mental


He certainly added the 'Donnie Darko' element to the song.

I like Rebecca.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Rebecca to win you herd it here first. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I thought Aidan's performance was brilliant,


You mean Joe McElderry... I thought it was very clever how they had him doing his new single before running off stage, changing costume and then coming back as this "Aidan" character for the voting.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Re Aiden - i was expecting a full 360 head turn and pea soup vomit like the exorcist....maybe this week? *fingers crossed*

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What will Cher and her CGI eyebrows be doing this week? Last week's performance continued the "one trick pony" theme with unintelligible lyrics and down-wid-da-kids rap interlude innit. The wardrobe choice was "MC Hammer meets 80s hooker" which was a mild improvement over the audition costume of "hooker escapee from a big cat enclosure".








_Next week on ITV2: Hooker Big Cat Diary_

Would I put my money on more rap, and more hollow praise of how "fresh" and "contemporary" she is, despite the utterly fake attitude? Maybe, but I'm going with more walking like she's shat herself and bizarre facial expressions like she just burped up a bit of sick... :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> What will Cher and her CGI eyebrows be doing this week? Last week's performance continued the "one trick pony" theme with unintelligible lyrics and down-wid-da-kids rap interlude innit. The wardrobe choice was "MC Hammer meets 80s hooker" which was a mild improvement over the audition costume of "hooker escapee from a big cat enclosure".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic Scooby again, of which again I couldn't agree more! I wonder if she's going to pretend she's put her own twist on the song this week even though it's an exact copy of the original like every other track she's done!

Best comment from Cheryl... 'You're right up my street.' Yes Cheryl, you couldn't be more right - you're a dirty skank/chav/whore as well!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: Proppa reet up ma street pet!

Well I was right...
Wardrobe: street hooker with a jacket that Jimmy Saville would have been proud of.
Makeup: by Rolf Harris.
Footwork: soiled underwear
Song choice: another mashup of two songs with some (c)rap in the middle.

Isn't it odd how they want variety from the other performers yet Chav does the same thing very week. Funny when the commented about going to a concert of hers. 
Track 1: Mashup of two songs with some rap and some dancers.
Track 2: Mashup of two songs with some rap and some dancers.
Track 3: Mashup of two songs with some rap and some dancers.
And so on. For two hours.

"Shall we go and see Matt instead?" 
"Yes."
"He plays an instrument you know.." 
"Yeah."
"He sings too."
:lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yes another 'classic' from chav whore! Oh well, it is what the 'public' want after all!

Another classic quote of the show though with reference to Matt this time... 'you took the song and you changed it completely and made it your own.' 'well no, I actually heard Travis do this exact version on the live lounge album and copied that but yeah I'll go with you and pretend it's mine.'

Oh well, at least he can actually sing so there's something!

Personally I think Aiden is the only one who's actually 'different' and got anything going for him, not that I would ever bother/care to vote or ever buy any of their albums.

Next up TrayC performing the trick of balancing a pint on that shelf of an arse - hell of a tune she's going to ruin though!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I really love Mary so much, I want to give her a big great cuddle [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

She's a big woman so you wouldn't have much choice on that one :lol:

I'll go with Matt and Katie, though I don't think either of them will win because they're not generic enough. Whoever wins will have every scrap of talent and uniqueness bled out of them until they prance about to a tuneless backing track and blend into the chart dreck. One Direction have already mastered that stupid "in da hood" hand action nonsense that every boy band under the sun does. YAWWWWWWN.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scooby your posts are cracking me up on this thread :lol: .


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Next up TrayC performing the trick of balancing a pint on that shelf of an arse - hell of a tune she's going to ruin though!


 :lol: :lol: Perhaps it's not a shelf.. for serving drinks it would have to be a tray. Hmmm. TreyArse. 

Oo, Wagner in RIcky Martin karaoke mashup shocker! :roll: Good job I was taking a dump so it didn't feel like 3 minutes of my life that I can't get back.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Currys star wars advert was good though


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

are we all sad or what  just watched the currys ad, he he


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Katie gets 10/10 for cuteness!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the only three worth talking about are Rebecca, Matt and Mary.

But as has happened in previous years, I think it'd be bad if they won as they'd end up doing awful songs.

I know, obviously, the show is about finding a 'pop' star, but I think Rebecca could be an awesome jazz singer in the vein of Billie Holliday or Nina Simone (imagine her singing Strange Fruit or Sinnerman). If she wins, she'll have to sing some god-awful tripe for a couple of months and then disappear into obscurity.

I don't really know what my point is other than perhaps there are very few enduring classic songs written these days, so these artists sound great singing stuff you already know, but just become very average singing something new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

corradoman said:


> are we all sad or what  just watched the currys ad, he he


Best part of the show


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't believe we are all in on a saturday night watching this whilst our lovely tts are not being taken out and enjoyed :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think I might buy the x factor magazine though :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I think I might buy the x factor magazine though :lol:


OMG please tell me there isnt an X Factor magazine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might buy the x factor magazine though :lol:
> ...


Yes Andy, fraid so


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think cher's easily the best in the x factor and is the only one with the chance of making an actual career for her self, but I suppose since most you on here are old codgers you wont get her "chav music innit" :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

But she's a puppet who has facial twitches every few seconds.

As for not liking her "chac" music I have seen quite a few acts in my time from James Blunt to Snoop and NWA so can judge and she is shit


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

robokn said:


> But she's a puppet who has facial twitches every few seconds.
> 
> As for not liking her "chav" music I have seen quite a few acts in my time from James Blunt to Snoop and NWA so can judge and she is shit


Totally agree, I have an extremely eclectic taste in music and even own a few of the tracks that she's ruined. She's really not very good at all. I'm more worried about kids looking up to her and thinking she's cool and wanting to be her, kids nowadays are rough enough as it is!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Precisely, and if she's the one most likely to make a "career" out of hashing up old tunes with her phoney "street" garbage then the music industry is FUBAR. Where's the talent? Screwing up your face like you've just bitten down on a wasp and "styling" your hair like you've just time travelled from the 80s via a few hedges whilst singing some old tunes in one predictable style is not talent. Really she just looks like any other teenager with an identity crisis trying to be "cool" without really having any idea who she is. It's quite amazing how she manages at her age to look like a middle aged woman trying to look young. She is no more talented than Wagner who is basically doing the exactly same thing as Cher, just without the crackwhore image and "I've just shat myself" gait - but he's old enough to take it for what it is and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wish one direction would go they are getting on my split ends also [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebecca is good for one song, but she's just boring. A real one-trick pony.

Hated Katie at first, but Saturday's performance was pretty good. She's just not likeable though.

Cher... skanky, unoriginal chav. Will do well, because a big section of the X Factor audience will admire her.

Aiden - can't really decide. "Mad World" was inspired, but he's not yet repeated that sort of quality.

Mary - best voice in the contest, and that Tom Jones cover is just superb, but she has no range (variation) and no marketability.

One Direction - just awful. They haven't really gelled as a group no matter what the judges keep saying. Could win it on "image" alone, although they don't really have one.

Belle Amie - better than One DIrection, but they just don't seem to like each other. Not popular with the audience either.

Treyc - in the bottom 2 this week? Surprising. 2nd best voice in the contest, but do we really need another like her? Really like her voice though, but doesn't QUITE let go enough. Mary J Blige's version of "One" shows how it could be done, and Treyc was only about 80% there.

Matt - should win it. He has an unusual, but marketable voice and they've done wonders with his image.

Paije - liked him at first, but he's just not going anywhere.

Wagner - this year's Jedward. Still in it to provide some controversy and to make the judges cringe.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

jampott said:


> Rebecca is good for one song, but she's just boring. A real one-trick pony.
> 
> Hated Katie at first, but Saturday's performance was pretty good. She's just not likeable though.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ These are my thoughts exactly.

Someone sent me a link to the performances they did in the first two weeks - apparently you can pay (who on earth would pay good money for that) for them on itunes, but they're the versions they actually do in the studio as opposed to the auto-tuned versions we get at home on tv, that is, of course, if the producers are trying to help the acts along.

Matt does have a good voice but the first two weeks he was lucky if he hit half the notes right - he was all over the place but got a lot of help from the producers with the auto-tune.

Cher gets most of the help available - they must have a team of people sorting that out for tv!

Mary hands down has the best voice - more or less note perfect on both of the performances - that's the reason she gets the enormous reaction she does in the studio - they hear the real thing and she's the only one that hits the notes.

Ant


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Rebecca is good for one song, but she's just boring. A real one-trick pony.


I can't understand comments like this. If you want a variation of songs/genres then you listen to another artist, surely.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Widget said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Rebecca is good for one song, but she's just boring. A real one-trick pony.
> ...


I think the implication is not so much about a huge variety or genre (i don't get why "versatility" is such a 'must have' element on x factor when artists rarely if ever cross over from pop to rock to swing to rap), but more about what she can actually do with her voice. For me she's got a cracking voice and it's a good Billy Holiday impression, but we had a Billy Holiday and have her body of work to listen to...so what kind of artist would she be?

I liked Amy Winehouse's voice, but more importantly the songs she did were modern with her old style vocals. Duffy is just dreck, in my opinion, with an old style voice and old style songs that are soooooo boring it's unreal, then on the back of these two loads of people who can sing in that style have sprung up and had a one hit wonders and gone back to obscurity.

I think that's why someone might say Rebecca's a one trick pony - would someone listen all the way through an entire album with such little variation? I wouldn't, but it' still early days they might do something to change things up with her, I doubt it though - Leona Lewis was pretty much the same and won outright (and has made a decent enough career for herslef with her pne trick pony-ness!).

Ant


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

WAGNER TO WIN  

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If it's on the pure public vote it may happen just to annoy Cowell, look what happened last year


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Rebecca is good for one song, but she's just boring. A real one-trick pony.
> ...


I think the problem is, her voice/style is TOO unique, and actually overbearing when it comes to song choice/performance.

By that, I mean that she makes everything she does sound exactly the same, and it is like she doesn't adapt or vary how she sings according to the record she's singing.

Taking Katie as an example - last week she sounded COMPLETELY different to this week. Change of tempo, of style, of arrangement... and her versatility is a good thing.

With some acts, it becomes all about finding songs which will sound good if they sing them in the same way as everything else (the Sean Connery effect, I like to call it). With others, it is the opposite - throw something different at them and see how they can change themselves week after week, yet still give a great performance.

I just get the feeling that Rebecca (particularly) but also Mary and (to a certain extent) Cher have extremely narrowly defined styles, outside of which they will just NEVER go. Cher will always sing something weakly, but break into an ill-judged pseudo-rap to make it a bit more "edgy" and "street". Mary will just belt shit out. Last year it was that awful Vickers girl. She really overdid the breathless croaking in a really exaggerated way.

For me, music is as much about the song as it is the musician, and I like artists that can vary their performance according to the song. My observation, after week 3, is that everything Rebecca sings will be exactly the same, and will offer nothing new. If you're in love with what she does, I guess that's great... but I'm not, so I'd prefer some variety.

If there's still any part of that you don't understand, I'd be happy to switch to crayons.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

antmanb said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Actually, Leona did show various sides, and was able to tackle different sorts of songs with relative ease. Even if there were just 2 variations - "pop" and "belt out"... and BOY can she sing when she gets going. 2 of the most often played songs on my iPhone are her versions of "Run" and "Stop Crying Your Heart Out". Both cover versions (obviously) but she does something very different to the originals.

Rebecca, like Vickers last year, has a rather contrived and unnatural voice - which is OK if you like that sort of thing, but I'd actually like to hear her JUST SING.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

antmanb said:


> Cher gets most of the help available - they must have a team of people sorting that out for tv!


None of them are doing her hair that's for sure :lol:



jampott said:


> Rebecca, like Vickers last year, has a rather contrived and unnatural voice - which is OK if you like that sort of thing, but I'd actually like to hear her JUST SING.


I had the misfortune to hear that Vickers bint's "I'm only going to let you kill me once". It was a tempting offer to be sure :lol: I'd rather listen to a VIckers Viscount than Diana Vickers.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Rebecca, like Vickers last year, has a rather contrived and unnatural voice - which is OK if you like that sort of thing, but I'd actually like to hear her JUST SING.


Strangely, the contrived voice that Vickers had in the show and for most of her first album, really was that.... contrived. I saw her on stage in Little Voice and she was superb - amazing array of song styles, from a perfect Piaf to a belting Bassey. Incredible strength and range. Caught her new single on the box the other day and it's completely different to her first album.

But I do agree about Rebecca and Mary though - it will be interesting to see if they manage to get them to break the mold.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Rebecca, like Vickers last year, has a rather contrived and unnatural voice - which is OK if you like that sort of thing, but I'd actually like to hear her JUST SING.
> ...


...yet every week, Vickers was propelled onto the stage often with no shoes, no "routine" to perform, and doing the same thing with every song.

Perhaps they should have let her show her range.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw Stacey Soloman (don't drown at the Dagenham girl  ) a few weeks ago only at a bar where I live and she sung 6 songs, on and off stage within 15 minutes. Being arms distance of her, the power and precise accurate tone of her voice was incredibly good to be fair for a very young woman. But I came away thinking what is she doing with her life now besides singing in bars/clubs whatever? Her hair looked lovely, her skin looked clear, she looked positively stunning. It would be a shame to put her xfactor experience behind her knowing how glamerous she can look and how her voice can have potential.

Diana Vickers was sweet but her hurdy gurdy voice, no shoes and hippy chick image on stage didn't really do it for me.

I'm still with Mary in this xfactor. Loved the version of 'ain't nobody' by Paije Richardson on Saturday 8). Quite like this guy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> Mary will just belt shit out. Last year it was that awful Vickers girl. She really overdid the breathless croaking in a really exaggerated way.


LOL love the Mary comment. You are clearly not a fan of Diana Vickers and to be fair I am not her greatest fan either, although she has done very well for herself with a number 1 song and album, so clearly there is a market for her particular style and voice whatever your opinion 

Nic and I refer to her as being "a bit handsy" she waves them around all over the place - I can't bear to look at her performing but do quite like her voice, a bit like Cher really in that she just looks ridiculous when she is "performing"

Charlie


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

jampott said:


> ...yet every week, Vickers was propelled onto the stage often with no shoes, no "routine" to perform, and doing the same thing with every song.
> 
> Perhaps they should have let her show her range.


Perhaps she didn't have it then?

She was on the show two years ago and I think has had a lot of good training to undo the "breathy croaking" (perfect description) that she used to do. I also think the weird pseudo-irish accent when she sings (despite being broad blackpool in her speaking voice) has been lessened recently.

Ant


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I saw Stacey Soloman (don't drown at the Dagenham girl  ) a few weeks ago only at a bar where I live and she sung 6 songs, on and off stage within 15 minutes. Being arms distance of her, the power and precise accurate tone of her voice was incredibly good to be fair for a very young woman. But I came away thinking what is she doing with her life now besides singing in bars/clubs whatever?


I think she's trying to make a living out of being a reality tv star because her horsey face has shown up in the trailers to many a crap reality tv shows including best party (what?), something to do with cooking, and one more I blot out of my mind. I'm sure if you look on the listings for livingDreckTV-plus-2-divided-by-one-mulptiplied-by-the-first-number-you-thought-of and you will find her.

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Here, we call that "ITV2"


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mystic Scoob predicts...

The Lovely Katie vs. Wagner Nice But Wagner
:roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually you're right, that would be preferable. She started as a one trick pony with her fake street rubbish, then had one week actually singing to show she wasn't a one trick pony before getting right back on that horse. Oh the variety! :lol:

Wagner to win! :lol: :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Actually you're right, that would be preferable. She started as a one trick pony with her fake street rubbish, then had one week actually singing to show she wasn't a one trick pony before getting right back on that horse. Oh the variety! :lol:
> 
> Wagner to win! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm looking forward to Louie's same old same old comments. And of course his mispronunciation of your hero's name :lol:

At least Cher is current. :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

More currant like a garibaldi biscult... one dimensional, pithy, and unnecessarily chewy.


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> More currant like a garibaldi biscult... one dimensional, pithy, and unnecessarily chewy.


We'll see mate... :wink:

I love garibaldi biscuits and they're not pithy or one dimensional. I don't know Cher but I can't believe she's chewy...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well there's not much meat on her :lol: :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well there's not much meat on her :lol: :lol:


Easy to handle then. I think she's through. As is your guy! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

He can't sing for toffee. It'd be funny for this type of programme if he did win though. :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Jesus, Aidan? Awful.

I have a tenner on Katie as an outside bet at 100-1 so I'm going with her... 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No, not him, "my guy" as you like to call him: Wagner the Useless.

Judging by the first 10 seconds alone, Katie should survive this week after that bloke murdered Crowded House by throwing a grenade into said abode. :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

They're looking for a recording artist.

Things can be fixed. I think katie will be through...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to see Wagner sing "Club Tropicana". Wouldn't that be hilarious? :lol: :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> I'd like to see Wagner sing "Club Tropicana". Wouldn't that be hilarious? :lol: :lol:


I'd like to see Wagner out. Katie is through. Look at the odds Scoob. Katie is a great bet to win... 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Katie's lurrrrrrrrrrvely


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Katie's lurrrrrrrrrrvely


I would.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

What a [email protected]&£ing disgrace!!!!!


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> What a [email protected]&£ing disgrace!!!!!


What is?!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A disgrace? She is quite possibly one of the most majestically cute women ever to be presented in high definition. You could do a lot worse than waking up with someone who can play the piano. Now Cher, she's a disgrace. :wink:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> A disgrace? She is quite possibly one of the most majestically cute women ever to be presented in high definition. You could do a lot worse than waking up with someone who can play the piano. Now Cher, she's a disgrace. :wink:


 I agree. I'd 'do' Katie but not Cher. Unfortunately this is a singing competition and looks don't come into it... :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

terrorTTwin said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > What a [email protected]&£ing disgrace!!!!!
> ...


Wagner gets through again!!!! And someone with 100% more talent is out yet again :twisted:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> terrorTTwin said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


True but the best are still in. A lot of cruise singers have been excluded which is good!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wagner !!!????? i thot he died a long time ago !!!   ,, maybe i should watch more TV !!!! )


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Wagner gets through again!!!! And someone with 100% more talent is out yet again :twisted:


Rebecca, Matt and One Direction will be the last 3 standing, so it's just a case of trimming the others out one by one. Order matters not.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Widget said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Wagner gets through again!!!! And someone with 100% more talent is out yet again :twisted:
> ...


Good point, well made. I said exactly the same thing to Nic last night 

Charlie


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

WAGNER RULES....ARE YOU LISTENING CHARLIE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wagner... still in. Either the British are staging some kind of protest against programmes like this (as if) by deliberating voting for someone who can't actually sing, or they're deaf.

Cher in the final showdown exemplifying her limited repertoire by singing a song she's already sung in the competition. :roll:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Wagner... still in. Either the British are staging some kind of protest against programmes like this (as if) by deliberating voting for someone who can't actually sing, or they're deaf.
> 
> Cher in the final showdown exemplifying her limited repertoire by singing a song she's already sung in the competition. :roll:


I think it shows you that the public are becoming tired of the show and if Wagner by some miracle won it then the programme would be over. It's a complete fix anyway, there was only ever going to be one outcome to the final sing-off. It would not surprise me to find that Simon Cowell during the break warned the other judges to ensure Cher did not go home.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Stupid Cher being in the bottom two... she is about the only one that could have a pop career :x


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Widget said:


> Rebecca, Matt and One Direction will be the last 3 standing, so it's just a case of trimming the others out one by one. Order matters not.


Replace Rebecca with Cher and I think you're right, not that that's the order I'd go with (not that I actually give two shits).

Wagner will never win even if he gets a million votes as simon simply won't allow, in fact I very much doubt our votes count for anything! I believe the top 3 and the winner is already chosen and it makes no odds what order they go out.

I'd have had the italian guy, aiden and paije as my top 3.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Stupid Cher being in the bottom two... she is about the only one that could have a pop career :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fixfactor!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Cher being in the bottom two... she is about the only one that could have a pop career :x


I forgot about the boy band but don't really rate them myself :lol:

As good as Matt and Rebecca are I just can't see them having a 'pop' career.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It really doesn't matter who wins... whoever wins will have every semblance of power in the voice bled out of them to release some tiresome, simpering single with no real tune, that sounds like all the other chart pizzle. For example, any of One Direction's performances. They're doomed to be meat puppets.

Matt is at least comparable to Bono, whereas One Direction and Cher are comparable to every other tedious "artist" with teen appeal.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Doesn't really matter what your voice sounds like these days, just as long as Flo Rida can rap alongside it :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Doesn't really matter what your voice sounds like these days, just as long as Flo Rida can rap alongside it :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you've ever read Ben Elton's 'Chart Throb' it's a very funny (and probably true) account of the type of stuff that goes on.

But as I read above, you're right in that the show has a built-in safety system. No matter what the public decides the judges can always save someone. And conversely get rid ofthem too.

As I said in an earlier post - I'd like Rebecca to NOT win it, but be picked up by someone who will allow her to sing old jazz classics. I can't see her enduring as a 'pop' star, but I think she is a genuine talent that deserves to be showcased.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really matter what your voice sounds like these days, just as long as Flo Rida can rap alongside it :lol:
> ...


Seconded :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

c`mon who`s watching tonight,, check marys bingo wings :lol: got to be the worst year ever


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

corradoman said:


> .... got to be the worst year ever


+1

I should have entered this year - I'd be in with a shout of winning!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

corradoman said:


> c`mon who`s watching tonight,, check marys bingo wings :lol: got to be the worst year ever


She should have asked the question

"does my bum look big in this?"


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Geez, I'd rather poke needles in my eyes than watch that crap!

You guys really need to get out more....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm really liking Rebecca and Matt


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm really liking Rebecca and Matt


Matt was good last night but Rebecca is turning into a one trick pony I think. She has a great voice but it doesn't seem too versatile.

I'm still backing Cher for the win although Matt put on a very polished performance.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well listen to all the experts on here.. haha, altho not to everyones taste most of the acts can actually sing, excluding some obviously (wagner) id put some of them up against a lot of the bigger names in pop and i bet they'd sing better live than the so called big names.

people knock xfactor and the likes because it churns out manufactured pop, what your forgetting is, its just a big interview designed to find a great singer/pop act. unfortunatly some do get chewed up and spat out with very short carears, i thought laura white was great and where is she now.....

and it doesnt matter who wins.. certain acts already have contracts drawn up. give it a year and you'll see who the real winners are. just look at jls.. i thought they were crap but there now making a decent living.


----------

